# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers SUNDAY 8th July - 13th July 2012

## Perdita

EP: 7901 Sunday 08 July 2012 19:30 


Peterâs resentment festers as Nick pushes the boat out for Simonâs party. 
Steve takes decisive action to oust Tracy and Beth from No.13. 
Faye is driven to despair. 
PROD CREDITS	 WRITER: Susan Oudot 
PRODUCER: Phil Collinson 
DIRECTOR: Terry Dyddgen-Jones 


The information provided here is just a brief taster of the full content of the episode. If you are a member of the press and require a fuller synopsis of the episode please send an email stating your name and who you write for and you will be added to a database of journalists who will be sent the fuller information. 


EP: 7902 Monday 09 July 2012 219:30 

Nick and Leanne drop a bombshell that incenses Peter. 
Carla is stunned by the unexpected appearance of her brother Rob. 
Emily comes to Tracyâs rescue. 



PROD CREDITS	 WRITER: Simon Crowther 
PRODUCER: Phil Collinson 
DIRECTOR: Terry Dyddgen-Jones 


The information provided here is just a brief taster of the full content of the episode. If you are a member of the press and require a fuller synopsis of the episode please send an email stating your name and who you write for and you will be added to a database of journalists who will be sent the fuller information. 


EP: 7903 Monday 09 July 2012 20.30 

Rob explains his sudden arrival to unimpressed Carla. 
Owen voices his misgivings to Izzy and Gary. 
Roy and Mary enjoy mutual exhilaration during a chess marathon.

----------

Brucie (28-06-2012), crystalsea (03-07-2012), Dazzle (27-06-2012), lizann (29-06-2012), meggieloo1998 (30-06-2012), tammyy2j (28-06-2012)

----------


## alan45

Heres the rest

EP: 7904 Wednesday 11 July 2012 

Peter turns to a trusty old friend as he hits rock bottom. 
Rob sets out to prove himself to Carla. 
Anna learns the truth behind Faye’s anguish. 



EP: 7905 Thursday 12 July 2012 

Carla and Leanne are caught in the crossfire of Peter’s self-destruction. 
Anna urges Brian to take action against Faye’s tormentor. 
Kirsty snaps at Tyrone in front of his friends. 




EP: 7906 Friday 13 July 2012 

Ken faces his worst nightmare as he hunts for missing Peter. 
Brian comes in for strong criticism from Owen and Anna. 
Tyrone is absent when Kirsty suffers a distressing experience. 




EP: 7907 Friday 13 July 2012 

Ken’s ordeal is overshadowed by a second disappearance. 
Brian steels himself to do the right thing by Faye. 
Tyrone is caught by surprise as Kirsty’s wrath reignites.

----------

Brucie (28-06-2012), contradiction (27-06-2012), Dazzle (27-06-2012), lizann (29-06-2012), meggieloo1998 (30-06-2012), sarah c (28-06-2012), tammyy2j (28-06-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sounds like Peter goes missing with Simon

----------


## alan45

> Sounds like Peter goes missing with Simon


 and Leeanne picks him up from a railway station as Peter and Carla ride off into the sunset

----------


## lizann

Does Kirsty lose the baby?

----------


## alan45

[IMG]Coronation Street, viewers will see Carla Connor's brother Rob Donovan make his debut on the soap later this month.

Rob, played by Marc Baylis, arrives in Weatherfield just as Carla is having a huge argument with partner Peter Barlow.

In the build-up to Rob's arrival, Leanne becomes tired of the constant tension with Peter (Chris Gascoyne) - reaching breaking point when the troubled bookie ruins Simon's birthday party by punching Nick in front of everyone.

Sick of the whole situation, Leanne soon tells Peter that she is planning to move away with Nick and take Simon with them.

Enraged by Leanne's news, Peter seeks out Carla (Alison King) - but his timing is poor as she is busy at the factory. When Carla asks if they can talk about this later, her words only anger Peter further and he verbally launches into her - accusing her of putting work before Simon.

As Peter continues to rant at Carla, a mysterious man enters the factory and grabs Peter, ordering him to lay off Carla. Peter is stunned when a shaken Carla reveals that the visitor is her brother Rob!


Â© ITV



Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, July 9 at 7.30pm on ITV1.[/IMG]

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2012), Glen1 (01-07-2012)

----------


## alan45

Sunday

It's Leanne and Nick's turn to host a birthday party for Simon at the Bistro. Carla is dreading it as Peter is adamant that he won't have Nick playing daddy again. Later, Peter is riled when he sees that Nick has pulled out all the stops with an entertainer for the kids. When Nick then hands over a surprise present - a laptop - the red mist descends and Peter accuses Nick of trying to upstage him. 

Nick denies the allegation, but when he says that Peter is behaving like a child, the bookie loses his cool and punches Nick. As Simon cries, Leanne has had enough and comes to a shock decision.

Meanwhile, with Kevin wanting to move into Number 13 ASAP, Steve tells Tracy and Beth that he wants them out of the house. However, claiming they have rights, the women say they need at least a month's notice. With a hefty repair bill to pay for Lloyd's sabotaged cabs, Steve needs the house sale and offers the girls Â£1,000 if they're out within 24 hours. Will Tracy finally admit defeat?

Elsewhere, Anna is puzzled as Faye drags her feet about going to Simon's birthday party. There the bully picks on her again and as the nasty texts and Facebook messages continue, Faye takes her upset out on Anna.

Also today, Izzy and Gary tell Anna and Owen their news. How will they react



Monday

As a still seething Peter takes Carla's advice, he heads to the Bistro and attempts to apologise for hitting Nick. Sick of the whole situation, Leanne stuns him when she reveals her plan to move away from Weatherfield with Nick and take Simon with them. 

Enraged by Leanne's news, Peter seeks out Carla, who is busy at the factory. Carla asks Peter if they can talk about this later, but this only angers Peter further and he verbally launches into Carla, accusing her of putting her work before Simon. As Peter continues to rant at Carla, a mysterious man enters the factory and pins Peter up against the wall, ordering him to lay off Carla. Peter is stunned when a shaken Carla reveals the true identity of the man now stood before them…

Meanwhile, a troubled Faye throws her new trainers into the bin and then lies to Anna that she must have lost them. Anna attempts to confide her worries about Faye's recent behaviour to Owen, but he is clearly distracted and in no mood to listen. Owen's bad mood is later clearly demonstrated when he snaps at Gary as he excitedly tells his boss how much he is looking forward to being a dad. Izzy attempts to talk to Owen about her pregnancy, but is stunned by his reaction. Will Owen reveal his true feelings about his fears for Izzy's future?

Elsewhere, spurred on by Steve's cash offer, Beth is delighted when she beats Tracy to it and secures a rental agreement on a nearby flat. A miffed Tracy is forced to ask Ken and Deirdre to take her back, but when Ken refuses to have her, Emily steps in and offers a grateful Tracy a room.

Also today, Roy snubs Hayley's dance class presentation evening to play chess with Mary.



Leaving Carla to catch up with her ex-jailbird brother Rob, Peter finds Nick alone at the Bistro, but fails to talk him out of his plan to leave with Leanne and Simon. Seeking but not receiving support from his father, an increasingly angry Peter soon finds himself berating Ken, vowing that he would never abandon Simon as Ken abandoned Peter years ago. 

At the same time, Carla takes Rob to the cafÃ© but gives him short shrift, refusing to accept his spell in prison for armed robbery had anything to do with her. She then angers him when she offers him money, hoping he will disappear again. Upset by Carla's attitude, Rob storms out. 

Later, feeling the world is against him, Peter turns on Carla, informing her that the most important person in his life is Simon. However, with the turmoil of her brother's reappearance, will Carla listen to Peter's self pity?

Meanwhile, as Owen explains his concerns over Izzy's ability to become a parent, his views upset both Gary and Izzy - they fail to see how her disability makes her any less of a mother. Defending his girlfriend and believing that no-one else shares Owen's point of view, Gary squares up to him. Has Owen's attitude served to alienate his family and friends? 

Elsewhere, Tracy and Amy move into Emily's. Having overheard Norris telling Emily how he is nervous about having a convicted murderer in the house, an amused Tracy sets about winding him up. How will Norris react to Tracy's mind games?

Also today, Hayley is slightly put out when Roy extols the virtues of his new friendship with Mary, while Anna discovers Faye's new trainers dumped in the bin.


Wednesday

Peter starts the day in a positive mood, vowing to Carla that he'll smooth things over with Leanne in order to spend some time with Simon. However, Leanne and Nick refuse Peter's request, not wanting to upset Simon's routine. As a result, it's not long before a disconsolate Peter reaches for the bottle. 

At the same time, when Rob arrives at the factory telling Carla about the business qualifications he undertook while inside, she relents and gives him a job at the factory on a trial basis. Later, with Carla out of the office, Rob oversteps the mark with a client, losing Underworld a vital order and infuriating his sister. 

Carla returns home in a foul mood and when she finds Peter at home drunk, she finally cracks. Has Peter's return to alcohol called time on his relationship with Carla?

Meanwhile, Anna is shocked to receive a call from Brian informing her that Faye has been skiving lessons. Anna is distraught and can't understand Faye's recent strange behaviour. However, when she later catches Faye on her laptop looking at a web page which ridicules her for being adopted, it all becomes clear. Anna realises that Faye is being bullied by her so-called school friend Lindsay. 

Anna consoles Faye, telling her that she will report the bullying. However, Faye doesn't want Anna to take any action, warning that she will never speak to her again if she does. Faye's threat leaves Anna in despair. Will Anna report the bullying and risk further upsetting a fragile Faye?

Elsewhere, Emily is happy having Tracy stay with her, despite Norris's protestations. However, when an angry Beth barges her way into the house accusing Tracy of stealing her lipstick and threatening to punch Tracy, will Emily begin to wonder if she has made the right decision allowing Tracy to move in?

Also today, Tyrone and Kirsty return from the Lakes all loved up.


Thursday

When Carla returns to the flat hoping to make up with Peter, she finds him drunk and quickly realises that it's over between them. Peter heads out after telling Carla to pack her belongings and leave. Peter mistakenly believes that with Carla out of the picture he could rekindle things with Leanne, so he tracks her down at the Bistro and drunkenly puts his idea to her. 

Leanne is tired of Peter's erratic behaviour, so she viciously points out that he can't come crawling back to her. A broken Peter heads towards The Rovers, but as Ken steers him away, he shuns his father's offer of help and heads off alone. Believing his life to be worthless, is Peter about to spiral out of control?

Meanwhile, having persuaded Faye that she must report Lindsay's bullying, a determined Anna shows headmaster Brian the evidence of Lindsay's campaign against her adopted daughter. Brian seems perturbed when he realises the identity of Faye's tormentor and tells a bemused Anna that it will blow over. 

Later, Brian calls Anna back into school and suspends Faye for fighting with Lindsay. Then it's an outraged Anna who takes decisive action to ensure Faye's safety. Will Anna's actions impact on Faye's future? And why is Brian seemingly reluctant to deal with bully Lindsay?

Elsewhere, an excited Tyrone invites Tommy and Tina round to look at his holiday pictures from his trip to the Lakes with Kirsty. It's a pleasant if boring evening for Tina and Tommy, as Tyrone enthuses about what a great time they had. However, his enthusiasm is dampened when an angry Kirsty snaps at Tyrone for showing his friends the photos. As an embarrassed Tina and Tommy hurriedly leave, Tyrone is once again left walking on eggshells and wondering what he has done to anger Kirsty so much.

Also today, Michelle brings Rob up to speed on Carla's recent troubles, while Marcus feels it's a little cramped with him, Maria, Liam and Kirk all living under the same roof.


Friday

With Peter having gone AWOL, a worried Leanne agrees to help Ken search for his troubled son. When Carla informs the pair of a desperate voicemail message Peter has left on her phone, their fears for his safety rise. 

When their frantic search for Peter proves fruitless, Ken and Leanne decide that it's time to report him missing to the police. But when the police inform them that a body matching Peter's description has been pulled from the canal, Ken and Leanne fear the worst. Has an unstable Peter taken the ultimate step to end his pain?

Meanwhile, as Kevin and Tommy mock Tyrone for being under Kirsty's thumb, he tries to defend her controlling ways, blaming her hormones. However, it's clear that their jibes have hit a nerve. Later, when Fiz's boiler breaks down, it's a chivalrous Tyrone who offers to mend it. 

Tyrone is still at Fiz's house when Kirsty is taken unwell in the cafÃ©, suffering pains in her stomach. When an increasingly worried Kirsty fails to alert Tyrone to her predicament, it's left to Anna to take her to the medical centre.

Elsewhere, angry at the situation with Faye, Owen tracks down Brian and berates him for failing to sort out Lindsay the school bully. Anna also makes her feelings about Brian's lack of action clear to Julie. When questioned later, Brian reveals to Julie that Lindsay is the granddaughter of the school's head of governors. Will Julie be able to persuade Brian that he must not let a pupil suffer in order to save his own career?

Also today, Rob makes amends when he successfully renegotiates the lost Underworld contract. Buoyed by his success, Rob flirts with Eva in The Rovers.

A shell-shocked Ken and Leanne face the ordeal of identifying the body lying in the police morgue. Both are sombre but relieved when the corpse does not belong to Peter. When the good news filters back to the street, a relieved Carla is comforted by Rob. 

As Leanne comes to terms with the fact that Peter is still missing, her world is rocked further when she arrives at school with Nick to collect Simon to be told that Simon was taken home by Peter. Leanne leaves Peter a fraught phone message, demanding to know where Simon is. However, when she receives no reply, her mood darkens. Leanne's head is spinning - has a despairing Peter abducted Simon?

Meanwhile, Kirsty's panic is allayed when Doctor Carter confirms Anna's suspicions that Kirsty was suffering from Braxton Hicks and all is well. However, Kirsty's happiness is short-lived when she discovers that Tyrone did not respond to her calls as he was helping old flame Fiz. 

Tyrone's peace-making efforts fail to placate an enraged Kirsty, who flings the meal he has prepared against the kitchen wall and erupts about his poor treatment of her. A vicious row ensues and is heard by Eileen and Sean next door. Will Kirsty's high volume rant alert Tyrone's neighbours to his suffering?

Elsewhere, finally facing up to his responsibilities, Brian alerts school governor Meredith to her granddaughter's bullying of Faye. But how will the governor respond, and will it spell a return to school for Faye?

Also today, Marcus bonds with flatmate Kirk when he cooks Kirk's favourite meal, while Rob continues to get on well with the factory workers.

----------

Brucie (03-07-2012), Dazzle (03-07-2012), Glen1 (03-07-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Peter Barlow falls off the wagon again with embarrassing consequences in tonight's Coronation Street.

Bookies owner Peter starts the day in a positive mood, confident that he will persuade Leanne and Nick to let him spend more time with son Simon.

But the pair reject Peter's request, leaving him hurt and angry. After hitting the bottle, he returns to Roy's Rolls where he pushes the concerned cafÃ© owner.


Â© ITV


What will happen when Carla, already in a bad mood, returns to the flat to find a drunk Peter? Is it curtains for their relationship?

Since giving up Simon to estranged wife Leanne, troubled Peter has been depressed and irritable with his girlfriend Carla.

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## sarah c

thats right Peter take it out on Roy the least likely man to push back

thug, bully and a prat!!

----------

